# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Videos at Rambler

## jotabe

Hello, 
It seems this link hasn't been posted: http://vision.rambler.ru/ 
Some tips:
- It may not work in Firefox, but it did work for me in Internet Explorer (sorry Firefox fans out there)
- To post a specific video, use the URL of the button labeled "i" which is found at the bottom of the screen. 
Enjoy!

----------

